# What your experience with Sakai Takayuki 33 layer



## aammat (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm looking for a Gyutou or santoku in 180mm for my daughter, she's 21, and she thinks 165mm is a big knife..:lol2: I came by Sakai Takayuki 33 layer and it has the right materiel and since it's her's first not standard knife I will like to keep it below 175 $, so the price tag was also correct, and a semi stainless..
Searching this fora gave me no hits and via google I found a few reviews, but it would be great if any one in here could tell me their experience with this knife maker before I place an web order..


----------



## augerpro (Oct 24, 2015)

Is that the one with the pretty hammered finish? If so I had a 150mm petty and it wedged far too easily. I would suggest this: http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...s/gonbei-180mm-hammered-damascus-santoku.html Or possibly a stainless Tanaka: http://www.metalmaster-ww.com/product/5 Also a Ginga is very nice: http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...a/gesshin-ginga-180mm-stainless-wa-gyuto.html


----------



## aammat (Oct 24, 2015)

Yes, it's the hammered version and I found a set (two) for 211$ at http://www.chuboknives.com/products/sakai-takayuki-33-layer-damascus-two-piece-set#.ViuR_2uImVA 
The Tanaka is a great idea, they are within my budget for her knife/knifes and have a VG10 core which from my experience is a great core to start with.. I will look into shipping rates at metalmaster, I live in Greenland and not all websites ship up here..

When I look at the Gesshin you linked to I can't read what stainless steel they are made of..hmm

As mentioned I like the materiel, design and price tag of the Sakai 33 layer, but would like to hear what experience other users have had with them..


----------



## richard (Oct 26, 2015)

I can't speak about the 150 mm petty, but I can speak about the larger knives. I have a 17-layer hammered damascus 240 mm gyuto (quite similar to the 33-layer one), and it has no problems with wedging. It's not a laser, but it's decently thin behind the edge.

I've handled the 33-layer hammered damascus 210 mm gyuto, and it has a nice balanced, medium weight to it, and the handle is quite nice. The fit and finish is a little bit better than the 17-layer one, but like mentioned in the videos, the choil and spine are still quite sharp and needs to be eased a bit for comfort. 

Here are a couple review videos on Youtube:
[video]https://youtu.be/K0WahTGz92w[/video]
[video]https://youtu.be/RUFAb6gKRdI[/video]

Let me know if you have other questions about this knife. A couple other knives I could recommend for her are the Misono 440 or Masahiro MV (148 or 149 series). The handles are slimmer and quite comfortable. They are a little bit lighter than the Takayuki.


----------



## aammat (Oct 27, 2015)

@Richard, I don't mind they are mid weighted since it's her first upgrade and they will give her a god feeling with a bit of weight in the hand.. Nice to get a comment from one having used /handled the knife, I did see the movies and got a good impression..
So I will order the knife set with a 210mm gyotu and 150mm petty, that 212$ + 7$ shipping to Greenland for her as a Christmas gift, and "magic" Santa will put a Takeda AS gyotu in the basket when ordering.. 

Thanks for your help..!


----------

